# Daisy Wood



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

2/25/09 - ran Daisy - water was a little low. At this level, there is a cluster of mostly submerged wood and a punji on the 3rd drop, aka christmas tree (above the 10 or 12 foot almost vert slide). A similar form of this was there last year. Seems like it gets covered with more water. Have a look from the rim before dropping.

OBJ is at a fantastic medium level. Come on up to CB!


----------



## xjpaddler (Sep 14, 2006)

do you think the levels will hold out until mid next week??? hope to be that way this coming weekend.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

xjpaddler said:


> do you think the levels will hold out until mid next week??? hope to be that way this coming weekend.


Yes.


----------



## xjpaddler (Sep 14, 2006)

thanks for the reply


----------

